# Aclaracion baffles en serie-paralelo



## petergesell (Mar 27, 2014)

Buenas. Le transmito una inquietud a quien pueda ayudarme. He visto muchos foros explicando la suma de impedancias para altavoces en serie, pero NINGUNA que aclare 100% la variacion de impedancia para la conexion en serie de baffles de 2 vias, con circuito interno de division de frecuencia cada uno.  Pregunto:  Es igual la impedancia resultante a la suma de las impedancias individuales? Repito: conexion en serie. Imagino que para conexion en paralelo , la imp. resultante debe ser la inversa de la conductancia resultante, a pesar de que para capacitancias e inductancias en paralelo , a la frec de resonancia deberia dar maxima impedancia. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Si , *es la mitad* en paralelo , y mejor si los bafles-cajas son iguales.

A mitad de impedancia el equipo intentará entregar el doble de la potencia y seguramente se dañará.

Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 27, 2014)

Completando lo que dice el amigo 2M : Se cumple perfectamente el postulado serie/paralelo , solo que no te olvides que la impedancia NO es constante , depende de la frecuencia . Pero a cierta frecuencia , la impedancia resultante sera el doble si estan en serie y la mitad si estan en paralelo....( Si los baffles son iguales )


----------



## petergesell (Mar 27, 2014)

Gracias por sus aportes, la duda surge porque poseo un amplif. de 1000 rms por canal, y se me dificulta conseguir cajas de esa potencia, por lo que pense en poner 4 cajas en serie-paralelo por canal y mantenerme en 8 ohm y no sobrecargar el amplif.  Por cierto, en todos lados se habla de usar las potencias a 8, 4 y a veces 2 ohm, pero en mi humilde entendimiento no deberia haber problema en cargar con 3 altavoces de 8 ohm paralelo quedando en 2.66 ohm , si la potencia soporta hasta 2 ohm por ejemplo. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

No debería haber problemas


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 27, 2014)

disculpen si me desvio del tema si tengo una potencia de 100w a 8ohms y tengo 2 parlantes de 70w a 8ohm cada uno si los pongo en serie estos soportarian esa potencia ? le pasara algo al amplificador al trabajar en 16ohms gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Nop , va a trabajar  cómodo, fresco y a 50 Watts


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 27, 2014)

haa ahora si y la calidad de sonido seria un mejor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Dicen que si


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 27, 2014)

gracias por la rapidez


----------

